# Found Ammo Can Repair Kit in Dinosaur National Monument



## Tumbles (Mar 12, 2008)

Found a Repair Kit with the name "M. Knauft" written on the side of the can, between Echo Park and Jones Hole. Could be from a Yampa or Ladore trip.

Looks like it could have been there a while....


----------

